# Cellphones



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/6/19)

Anyone know if LG phones are ok? Will they last a 2 year contract? To many bad experiences with Samsung and Huawei does not seem to be an option lately

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## supermoto (11/6/19)

I've had 3 LG's now, each has lasted a lot more than the 2 year contract despite working on building sites and being abused, in fact the first one I got 4 years ago is still in constant use as a second phone, the only issue I had was with one phone that the wife dropped that landed on its corner and cracked the screen,
I'm very happy with them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/6/19)

Still have my LG of 4 years ago. Only issue is it needs a new battery. Other than that, no issues.
What's wrong With Huawei?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/6/19)

Humbolt said:


> Still have my LG of 4 years ago. Only issue is it needs a new battery. Other than that, no issues.
> What's wrong With Huawei?


Like Huawei but dont know with all the rumours flying about US bans etc. Dont want to get a phone and in 6 months you cant update whatsapp or google

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Like Huawei but dont know with all the rumours flying about US bans etc. Dont want to get a phone and in 6 months you cant update whatsapp or google


Fair enough. My wife is on her second Huawei and I'm on my first and nearly due for an upgrade. My next phone will be a Huawei again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/6/19)

Just to throw a spanned in the works here; Motorola are coming back and with a bang! I've been following the development of a few of their upcoming devices and they seem to be winners. 

I've been a loyal Samsung Note customer for the last few years and the only thing that might tempt me away from the brand is Motorola's upcoming RAZR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/6/19)

Thanks, I hate thse upgrades every two years. We not really into phones and just get the contract with the minutes and data we need, phone is just an extra, but man have we had duds and pos before. I hate big phones so will keep my Iphone se as there does not seem to be any other good small phones on the market, whatever phone I get will go to my boy. Just dont want to give him something that break in a month and did not know the LG's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Like Huawei but dont know with all the rumours flying about US bans etc. Dont want to get a phone and in 6 months you cant update whatsapp or google



from what i have been reading in the news, All existing huawei phones will still have updates etc, its for all new huawei phones. 

I upgraded to the P30 and a week later this huawei ban came to light, Wanted to return the phone but after reading i decided to stick with the p30. 

Apparently Huawei is working on their own new operating system that will be 65% faster and stronger than android.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> from what i have been reading in the news, All existing huawei phones will still have updates etc, its for all new huawei phones.
> 
> I upgraded to the P30 and a week later this huawei ban came to light, Wanted to return the phone but after reading i decided to stick with the p30.
> 
> Apparently Huawei is working on their own new operating system that will be 65% faster and stronger than android.



I don't mean to get into a debate here but my fear is that as great as an OS can be (after visiting China six months ago it's become apparent), what good would it be if it's cut off from the rest of the world? Remember that Facebook has already (in principle) banned Huawei.


----------



## StompieZA (12/6/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I don't mean to get into a debate here but my fear is that as great as an OS can be (after visiting China six months ago it's become apparent), what good would it be if it's cut off from the rest of the world? Remember that Facebook has already (in principle) banned Huawei.



True, Most cellphones are using android, apps are written for android so even with a new OS, How long will it take for apps to become available ect. 

So yeah ill use this P30 for now, Once im unable to use it...i will probably use it as a paper weight and get another brand. 

Thing is, When i was looking to return the phone i looked and compared Samsungs and tbh the huaweis technical spech are on another level, cameras as well for the same level phones. It seems Samsung is more expensive for less specs compared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

